# Updated foal pics



## txminipinto (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've posted pics of our girls, a month exact!




: It's been a very busy month with 2 national level shows and 2 local shows. Plus add in trying to get the new farm set up to move everyone hopefully very soon (we have LOTS OF GRASS that I'm very excited about! :aktion033: ).

Here's Apache Rose sporting her Futurity Champion sash she won at Area V. A little butt high in this pic but that's growing pains for you!



:






And here's little sis (who's actually about the same height!), Sweet N Lo, at a month old, partially clipped. I was very pleased to find MANY inkspots under that foal fuzz and the lab tests are in the mail. She's still pretty wild, but getting braver each day.



:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 6, 2007)

I love those two girls



. I cannot get enough of apache Rose though. Is she going to congress?? I will have to find my way over and see her in person.

Congrats on all the wins with her, she is a very pretty filly



.

Leeana


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2007)

They are bee-u-tee-ful, Carin



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks!



: Yes, little Ms Apache Rose WILL be at Congress! :aktion033: She's going to meet her new momma there.



: I just wish I could capture a photo of Lola that did her justice! She's such a doll and getting an attitude too!



:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

I just love that filly, she is getting better looking everytime I see her. We will be there at Congress with Buckeye WCF Classical Story, I have had my eye on Apache Rose from the beginning, very lucky people that snapped her up very quickly, perhaps we will get to meet you and your nice looking shetlands at Congress, I am going with the Pinto registration for my medicine hat stallion "Little Wee Lord of the Ring" and his 2007 fillyfor next year and hopefully make it to Pinto World next year, hoping for anyway, see how things pan out I guess.

Congrats on her wins, she is off to a great start with her career.



:


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, please do come by!! Would love for you to meet "Patches" and everyone else! There's a large group of us coming from Texas (I think total in our group is over 30 head of ponies! :new_shocked: ).

I do love showing Pinto! I think you'll enjoy it as well.



:



Coventry Lane Farm said:


> I just love that filly, she is getting better looking everytime I see her. We will be there at Congress with Buckeye WCF Classical Story, I have had my eye on Apache Rose from the beginning, very lucky people that snapped her up very quickly, perhaps we will get to meet you and your nice looking shetlands at Congress, I am going with the Pinto registration for my medicine hat stallion "Little Wee Lord of the Ring" and his 2007 fillyfor next year and hopefully make it to Pinto World next year, hoping for anyway, see how things pan out I guess.
> 
> Congrats on her wins, she is off to a great start with her career.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

Scott and myself will be making the trip to IL and we will be sure to look you guys up. We are leaving Monday morning for IL and should take us 8 hours for traveling. I am trying to get some information on directions to the facility and the information towards getting my vet to apply for the entrance permit as well. We are only taking the one shetland but we are both excited about making the trip, heard so many great things of Congress from some people.

See you all at Congress, we will be staying for most of the week from what we figure, we are on vacation the whole time from July 22nd for the Ohio World Show until the 6th of August, two weeks, I really won't want to go back to work after being off that long.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 6, 2007)

8 hours. I wish it was only taking us 8 hours!! I'm figuring 16 hours for us. I'm not really looking forward to the drive but I can't wait to get there!!

Your vet should call and get a permit number when issueing your health papers (the number is in the Congress premium). The nice thing about hauling one is that you can turn them loose to lay down. Patches will be able to lay down during the trip (I haul my weanlings loose in the front of the trailer), but everyone else (1 yearling mare, 2 geldings, and 2 stallions) will have ride tied because they can't behave!



:


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2007)

those fillies are just beautiful!!

Congress is sooooooooo much fun. We will be there with jet and cant wait to see you all there.

coventry we will also be at the ohio world show. Come by and say hi!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 6, 2007)

nice looking fillies.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

We will be looking for you Kay Kay at Worlds, would love to meet some forum friends and see Jet too. Story is amazing and I bet Jet is just like him. We will be arriving sometime monday afternoon and we finish up Thurs with Story. We will be taking Story, Chaps, Lordy and our appy stallion Monte Carlo there. I should have my red and black stall farm banner and black curtains up so you can find us. That trip is only 4 hours for us here in Pa.

See everyone soon :saludando:


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so excited!!! I just got the test results, and Sweet N Lo is homozygous for tobiano!!! :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :aktion033:


----------



## Harnessmaker (Jul 20, 2007)

Is this pony forum for all ponies or just ASPC ponies?

Tammy


----------

